# depo shot w/99211?



## wandalowers (Mar 30, 2012)

Can we bill 99211 at the same time as the depo shot if the doctor is not in the office - the patient just comes in for her shot every few months and the nurse gives it?


----------



## marissa487 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Nurse Visits*

No, unfortunately you can only bill for the shot itself, and the administration of it.


----------



## coderfolife (Mar 30, 2012)

at my office we don't provide the drug, so we can only bill for the administrative charge. Marissa487 is right, if your facility provides the serum then yes you can bill for the drug and the administrave fee.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 30, 2012)

wandalowers said:


> Can we bill 99211 at the same time as the depo shot if the doctor is not in the office - the patient just comes in for her shot every few months and the nurse gives it?



If the physician is not in the office in a physician office setting then you cannot bill at all.  You should not be seeing patients without a physician present in the office.  A nurse is an employee of the physician and you are using the physician number in 24J as the rendering or supervising, if he is not in the office he can neither render nor supervise.  A nurse in a physician office setting cannot independently see and or treat patients, a physician, or NPP must be present at all times when patients are being seen.


----------

